# Komplet Pc Bei Snogard



## BlackPh0eniX (7. Mai 2012)

So möchte mir gerne diesen Pc auf Basis Monatsraten holen:

http://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=SYSTEM-GL2600    +60 GB SSD

Sind zusammen 1323 Euro macht 110,25 € pro Monat.

Findet ihr das zu viel oder ist das nen "guter" Preis?

Würde mich über Feedback freuen.





Der Pc wird fürs Spielen gebraucht!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Also, wenn man die gleichen Sachen (beim Netzteil hab ich eines von OCZ genommen, bei den Festplatten auch Markenplatten von Western Digital) selber bei den ALLERbilligsten Shops zusammenstellt, kommt man nur auf knapp über 1000€. 1100€ oder vlt. auch 1200€ wären vlt. noch okay, wenn das "Dein" Shop Deines Vertrauens ist. Über 1300 find ich zu viel, wobei das aber ja auch damit zu tun hat, dass Du es auf Raten machst - Barpreis 1250€ ist echt grenzwertig... 

Insofern ist der PC an sich zu teuer. 

Zudem könnte man selber auch was auswählen mit besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, zB ist der 2600k nicht besser als der 2500k in Spielen - wenn Du also keinen so großen Wert darauf legst, ob der PC zb bei Videoediting was schneller ist, kann man damit schon einiges Sparen. Bei der Graka wäre wohl auch ein moderneres Modell besser, auch weil Du dann wiederum mit einem günsitgeren Netzteil auskommst. Und BluRay: brauchst Du das überhaupt? Das Mainboard ist gut, aber es kostet normalerweise über 120€. Viele Modelle für nur 80-100€ sind aber auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (7. Mai 2012)

Hmm suche halt einen Komplett Pc der auf einem relativen hohem Niveau ist und ich es per Ratenzahlung machen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Warum unbedingt Komplett-PC ? Man kann ja auch selber zusammenstellen und dann in Raten zahlen. 

UNd wenn es aufs Geld ankommt, kannst Du auf einem fast gleichen Niveau mit einer zB GTX 570 oder so und als CPU ein i5-2500k das ganze schon für ca 700-800€ umsetzen. Muss es denn zB ein Gehäuse sein, dass allein schon 80-90€ kostet? Brauchst Du 2x 1TB Festplatte? 

Guck mal zB Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro  der 800€-PC - das wäre dann so was. Da kannst Du eine GTX 570 reinmachen. Die OC-Variante der AMD 7850 von Sapphire zB kommt wiederum auch fast an eine GTX 570 ran.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Snogard so was auch bietet, aber zB hardwareversand.de oder alternate.de bauen auch einen PC mit Deinen Wunschteilen zusammen und bieten sicher auch Ratenzahlung. Du kannst dann natürlich auch die Teile nehmen, die vorrätig sind - es muss also nicht GENAU dieses Board sein usw.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Mai 2012)

Einen guten Komplett-PC zu finden ist schwierig, weil in den meisten Fällen entweder Billig-Komponenten verbaut oder Mondpreise aufgerufen werden. Hier hätte ich einen halbwegs brauchbaren Kandidaten, aber auch da fehlen jegliche Informationen zum Board und das Netzteil ist vermutlich ein billiges be quiet! System Power.

Ansonsten dito @Herbboy.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (7. Mai 2012)

Aha ok danke Werde da mal gucken.


EDIT:

So würde es jetzt aussehen:

Intel Core i5-2500K Tray, LGA1155

Thermalright HR-02 Macho

ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

GAINWARD PCX GTX 680-2048GB-Dual DVI-HDMI-DP-Phantom

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Crucial M4 Slim 128GB SATA 6GB's 6,4cm (2,5")

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Super-Flower Gamer Edition 600W

Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7261S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk


Was haltet ihr davon???

1.335,45 € bzw. 1.409,72 € durch Ratenzahlung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Mai 2012)

Anderes Netzteil vielleicht, z.B. ein Enermax mit 550W, ansonsten muss nichts zwingend geändert werden...

Alternativ zum 2500K könnte man noch den 3570K nehmen, der ist etwas schneller und kostet je nach dem knapp über 200 Euro.

Die Frage ist nur, ob du z.B. die GTX 680 überhaupt brauchst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Das Board ist an sich viel zu teuer - was versprichst Du Dir davon im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 80-100€

Als CPU nimm lieber die Box-Version. Die ist nicht teurer oder sogar nen Tick billiger, und nur da gibt Intel auch eine eigene volle Garantie.

Der Macho ist ein echter Trümmer und nicht leicht zu montieren - "brauchst" Du denn so einen starken Kühler?

Die SSD ist die "slim"-Version - das bringt dir in einem PC aber rein gar nichts. Die normale kostet 20€ weniger. Und nen Einbaurahmen brauchst Du evlt. auch noch, da eine SSD ja 2,5Zoll hat und nicht wie eine Festplatte 3,5 Zoll

Wenn Du aufs Geld achten musst - was Du scheinbar musst, da Du in Raten zahlst - solltest Du lieber erstmal nur eine Grafikkarte für 200-300€ nehmen, die reicht noch völlig aus für eine Weile. Dann halt irgendwann eine neue für wieder 200-300€, die dann stärker sein wird als es eine GTX 680 jetzt ist.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (8. Mai 2012)

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s



Sieht es so besser aus??

Und @Herbboy hab die Komponenten aus deinem Link genommen:

 Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro

Beim Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich da nehmen soll möchte mit dem Pc auch relativ gut Streamen können.


EDIT:
Wären da nun bei 1.042,68 €  und die  Finanzierungsbasis 1.047,67 €


Und was fehlt mir jetzt noch was würdet ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Als Board reicht das vom 800€ PC zB völlig aus, wobei Du wegen Ivy Bridge so oder so mal schauen musst - nicht alle Boards unterstützen die von Grund auf. HIer sind Boards, die Ivy Bridge definitiv unterstützen - und auch PCIe3.0, wobei letzteres bisher an sich noch nichts bringt: Preisvergleich da Du nicht übertakten willst, Du nimmst ja keine "k"-CPU, kannst Du auch jedes dieser Modelle nehmen - die sind alle ATX, haben USB3,0 extern und auch intern zB für ein Frontpanel-USB3.0. Wenn Du vlt. doch mal eine CPU zum Übertakten nachkaufen willst, dann schränkt sich die Auswahl auf bestimmte Chipsätze ein: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleic...t%FCtzt+Ivy+Bridge%7E522_ATX%7E317_Z77#xf_top 

Das Baord beim "High End"-PC ist halt echt für diejenigen, die für ein bisschen mehr/besser Ausstattung und evlt. nen Tick mehr Übertaktungspotential auch direkt viel mehr Geld ausgeben wollen. 

Ach ja: nimm als RAM DDR3-1600, denn die neuen Ivy Bridge unterstützen das. Es bringt zwar kaum was, aber es ist auch kaum teurer. Achte auf 1,5 Volt Nominalspannung.


Ach ja: die SSD ist auch beim HighEnd-PC die normale und nicht die Slim-Version 


ps: was meinst Du mit Streamen im Zusammenhang mit der Kühlung? Ohne Übertakten reicht ein Kühler um die 20-25€ völlig aus UND ist auch leise.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (8. Mai 2012)

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

MSI Z77A-G45, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

16GB-Kit GeIL Black Dragon PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


Mit dem Streamen wollte ich nur sagen das ich mit dem Pc auch Streamen möchte das ihr das berücksichtigt die passende internet Leitung mit 64k hab ich ja 


Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Was fehlt jetzt noch?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Streamen hat aber nix mit der Kühlung zu tun - du hast oben ja geschrieben "Beim Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich da nehmen soll möchte mit dem PC auch relativ gut Streamen können" => da wird die CPU ja nicht irre heiß, denn das braucht ja kaum CPU-Power. Und selbst für Stunden auf Volllast würde selbst der Boxed-Kühler reichen    ZB ein Scythe Katana 3 oder Scythe Samurai zz oder Alpenföhn Brocken...   ist dazu dann noch recht leise.

Beim RAM: brauchst Du denn 16GB? Ansonsten nimm einfach ein Set 2x4GB für 40-44€. 

Das Board ist gut.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (8. Mai 2012)

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

MSI Z77A-G45, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs

Rechner - Zusammenbau


Bestellwert 1.189,95 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.194,94 €

So was haltet ihr davon???


Das mit dem Streamen sollte sich nicht auf die Kühl frage beziehen.

Möchte nur wissen ob ich mit diesem Setup gut Streamen kann habe diesen Monitor:


LG Flatron W2242T-SF 55,9 cm


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Sieh gut aus. Beim Katana nimm vlt. den "für alle Sockel", nur damit Du den später ggf. mal besser weiterverwenden/verkaufen kannst.

Streamen: das schafft jeder Murks-Prozesssor, das sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein. Selbst ein Videostream hat vergleichweise kleine Datenmengen, da ist die Internetleitung viel eher ein Problem als die CPU.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (9. Mai 2012)

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

MSI Z77A-G45, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Scythe Samurai ZZ, für alle Sockel geeignet

Rechner - Zusammenbau



Bestellwert 1.140,59 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.145,58 €

Musste den Samurai ZZ nehmen da der Katana für alle Sockel nicht angezeigt wird.

Sonst alles gut so?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2012)

Jo, sehr da kenien Schwachpunkt. Außer halt vlt. klären, wie das mit nem Einbaurahmen für die SSD ist.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (9. Mai 2012)

Kann es sein das ich das hier brauche?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Mach Xtreme Technology 6,35 cm (2,5") zu 8,90cm (3,5") SSD Bracket


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. Mai 2012)

Beim Corsair 400R brauchst du gar nix. Auf den Haltevorrichtungen für die Festplatten im Gehäuse kann man auch SSDs befestigen. (alles andere wäre in dieser Preisklasse auch eine Frechheit)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub schon - es kann aber auch sein, dass das Gehäuse - weil es "modern" ist - schon eigene Adapter dabei hat und man keine braucht, oder bei der SSD sind sogar welche dabei - oder dass hardwareversand in dem Fall die Einbaurahmen "spendiert" - vlt. mal da anrufen, wie das da läuft, falls das Gehäuse oder die SSD keine Rahmen dabei hat.

*edit* okay, Trinity kennt das Gehäuse wohl genauer   mein Gehäuse ist auch eines um die 90€, aber ich hab es schon 3 Jahre - "damals" waren SSD noch nicht verbreitet. Da war also kein Adapter/Rahmen dabei.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (12. Mai 2012)

Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Scythe Samurai ZZ, für alle Sockel geeignet

Rechner - Zusammenbau



Bestellwert 1.210,23 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.215,22 €

Hab die CPU geändert und das Motherboard geht das so in Ordnung?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2012)

jo, sieht gut aus.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (13. Mai 2012)

Rechner - Zusammenbau

Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

XFX CORE RADEON 7970

2x  4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9

Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA 3 8,9cm(3,5")

Cooler Master Hyper 612S, alle Sockel

Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil


Bestellwert 1.418,10 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.423,09 €

Habe mal etwas selber gesucht und das hier zusammengestellt was haltet ihr davon?

Habe mich dazu durch gerungen den Pc dann sofort zu kaufen also nicht über die Raten Zahlung. 

Meint ihr die Knapp 200 € Mehr lohnen sich auf längere Sicht oder hab ich da eher mehr Verlust als Gewinn?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Du hast da jetzt nur die Graka anders, oder? Also, ich würde sagen, dass Du ingesamt besser dastehst, wenn Du die "schlechtere" Karte nimmst und die dann einfach irgendwann verkaufst und von dem Geld + den gesparten 200€ eine neue Karte holst - die wird dann besser sein als eine 7970, sofern Du nicht schon nach wenigen MOnaten aufrüstest 

Und ich seh erst jetzt die CPU: ich glaube nicht, dass ein i7 Dir etwas merkbares bringt auch auf Dauer gesehen. 

Die WD Black bringt auch nichts, die ist minimal schneller als eine WD Blue oder eine andere normale mit 7200U/min - dafür kann die Black aber sehr laut sein.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (13. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich solltes du diese beiden Vergleichen:



Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Scythe Samurai ZZ, für alle Sockel geeignet

Rechner - Zusammenbau



Bestellwert 1.210,23 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.215,22 €


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rechner - Zusammenbau

Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

XFX CORE RADEON 7970

2x  4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9

Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA 3 8,9cm(3,5")

Cooler Master Hyper 612S, alle Sockel

Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil


Bestellwert 1.418,10 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.423,09 €








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Wie sieht es damit aus:

Rechner - Zusammenbau

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Cooler Master Hyper 612S, alle Socke

Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil

2x 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Bestellwert 1.122,61 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.127,60 €


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den letzten am besten, da die Grafikkarte völlig reicht, der Aufpreis für eine 7970 ist viel zu hoch - und die CPU i5-2500k ist in Spielen auch nicht bzw nicht merkbar langsamer als der i7-3770k


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (14. Mai 2012)

ok danke. Aber wie viel besser ist der letzte den ich gepostet habe im vergleich zum ersten also den von snogard??


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

Der letzte ist sogar etwas schwächer, da die Grafikkarte 6970 im SnogardPC ca 10-15% stärker ist - dafür hast Du aber in dem letzten PC eine große SSD drin, die für windows und alle Officeanwendungen mehr als ausreicht und auch für das ein oder andere Spiel Platz bietet.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (14. Mai 2012)

Hmm ok hab es jetzt so gemacht:

Rechner - Zusammenbau

PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Cooler Master Hyper 612S, alle Socke

Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil

2x 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Bestellwert 1.177,83 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.182,82 €


So ok oder noch Änderungen die notwendig sind?


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus. 3 Dinge würde ich noch ändern.

Beim RAM kannst du noch ein paar Euro sparen, wenn du dieses Kit kaufst:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Als Netzteil wieder das Enermax Revolution rein. 800W sind viel zu viel. Oder lässt der Konfigurator das Enermax nicht zu?

Für den gleichen Preis wie die HD 6970 bekommst du auch eine etwas schnellere und deutlich sparsamere HD 7870:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 7870 GDDR5 2048MB DVI/HDMI/2xMini DP


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (14. Mai 2012)

Rechner - Zusammenbau

HIS HD 7870 GDDR5 2048MB

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Cooler Master Hyper 612S, alle Socke

Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")


Bestellwert 1.163,08 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 1.168,07 €

So wie sieht es damit aus? Wie viel besser ist der jetzt im vergleich zum Snogard Pc?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Von der Leistung her einen Tick besser wegen der GRafikkarte - ansonsten halt wie gesagt der Vorteil der SSD.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Ich fidne "Snogard" hört sich an wie etwas, was aus der Nase kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich fidne "Snogard" hört sich an wie etwas, was aus der Nase kommt.



Die hießen gaaaanz früher Dragons, das war mit einer der ersten Shops hier in/bei Köln, die bundesweit auch verschickt haben - damals noch über Anzeigen in Cmputerzeitschriften. Dann gab es mal irgendeine Ermittlung wegen Steuer und/oder Betrug oder so, vltr. waren das auch nur Gerüchte - in jedem Falle hat es denen sehr geschadet, das war ca Anfang der 90er Jahre - die haben dann zugemacht und sich neu gegründet mit dem Namen Snogard => lies das mal andersrum


----------

